# Men want submissive women !



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

Women have the right to know the truth !




















​
The archetype of the modern ("strong" and "independant") woman is black women, and guess what ? 70% of them are single.

Are women still in their fantasies or are they seeing the truth ?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Different people want different things. Trying to spread some absurd propaganda in spite of this only shows that you feel threatened by the fact that many men want non-submissive women. Perhaps you should just be with a submissive woman rather than fight against the masses who realize that in fact many men want women who are not submissive. The generalizations are seriously ridiculous.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I am going to try and be a little considerate here. The first video is painfully ridiculous. It was so irritating and inane, that I couldn't help but laugh out of a mix of anger and bewilderment. I haven't seen a more baseless set of claims in a while, and the lady is an author. How the hell did she get published? 

I am yet to view the rest. The whole submission theme has more to do with traditional gender roles that are responsible for the oppression of women, their aspirations and so much more. I'll get back to this later. I have a lot more to add. For the record, confident men who are secure in themselves and are able to see the futility of gender roles and gender stereotypes admire strong and independent women.


----------



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> you feel threatened by the fact that many men want non-submissive women.


I don't feel threatened, I'm just here to say what guys really thinks, not what you read in women magazines or watch on TV.



> The generalizations are seriously ridiculous.


It is in some way, but it's mostly true. Like when I say men love curvy women, not every men do but most of them.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

redScorpion said:


> I don't feel threatened, I'm just here to say what guys really thinks, not what you read in women magazines or watch on TV.


You don't speak for all men. And I don't watch television or read magazines. Its also insulting to me that you would assume that I read 'womens' magazines. You make a lot of very wrong assumptions.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

redScorpion said:


> I don't feel threatened, I'm just here to say what guys really thinks, not what you read in women magazines or watch on TV.


I'm a guy. I don't think this way. Lots of guys don't think this way. I don't know why you think you can generalize on this.


----------



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

hazelwitch said:


> For the record, confident men who are secure in themselves and are able to see the futility of gender roles and gender stereotypes admire strong and independent women.


No at all, that's what feminists tell you. And even if we would admire them, we wouldn't want to date them, period.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

timeless said:


> I'm a guy. I don't think this way. Lots of guys don't think this way. I don't know why you think you can generalize on this.


Ah, you are a guy, and you don't think this way? Well, the OPs argument fell apart. I'm amazed that it took this long for him to meet a male who doesn't think the way he does.


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, look who is back! 

So good to see you back, Mr Scorpion.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Ah, you are a guy, and you don't think this way? Well, the OPs argument fell apart. I'm amazed that it took this long for him to meet a male who doesn't think the way he does.


He met quite a few during his last stint here too, but I guess we've all been brainwashed by women's magazines and tv?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

redScorpion said:


> No at all, that's what feminists tell you. And even if *we* would admire them, we wouldn't want to date them, period.


So this "we" thing.. there is some kind of hivemind for men, and they can't think independently? One already posted in this thread saying he doesn't think that way - yet you are still insisting on this. Interesting.


----------



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> You don't speak for all men. And I don't watch television or read magazines. Its also insulting to me that you would assume that I read 'womens' magazines. You make a lot of very wrong assumptions.


I was just saying that the "real" men love "strong" and "independant" women propaganda is generally found in women magazines (articles written by women who tells other women how men think) and on TV.

And even if I can't speak for all men, I'm in a better position than you to say what (most) guys think since I'm one, and hang around male friends since I'm born.


----------



## Martini (Dec 9, 2009)

This is absurd...and I thought INTPs were supposedly good at remaing neutral and objective. Perhaps not this one.

I have my fair share of dating experience, and it really comes down to each woman. Some are submissive, some are more dominant than others. But, every woman also comes with her own set of charms to love for, and i could not care less about how submissive she is, as long as she does not run on extremes - a yes-woman and a domineering bitch are both rejects. 

At the end of the day, it's really about what IS special and charming about each woman, and of those qualities what I happen to find attractive and irresistible as a man. Who cares about how "submissive" she is? After all, confidence combined with maturity (read: no arrogance, but knowing who she is and what she wants, while accepting the other person) is extremely sexy.

Maybe the OP has had bad experience with confident women in the past, because he didn't have what it takes to date a quality woman...oops, was I inconsiderate of his feelings?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

redScorpion said:


> I was just saying that the "real" men love "strong" and "independant" women propaganda is generally found in women magazines (articles written by women who tells other women how men think) and on TV.
> 
> And even if I can't speak for all men, I'm in a better position than you to say what (most) guys think since I'm one, and hang around male friends since I'm born.


Actually your bias because of your personal insecurities doesn't put you in a good position at all to say what most men want. Its also telling that you skip over replying to anyone else in this thread in order to only troll my responses.


----------



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Ah, you are a guy, and you don't think this way? Well, the OPs argument fell apart. I'm amazed that it took this long for him to meet a male who doesn't think the way he does.


Guys (and women) are brainwashed since childhood since the feminist era. But in reality the best working marriages are the traditional ones, not the "liberated"-feminist-hollywood ones.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

redScorpion said:


> And even if I can't speak for all men, I'm in a better position than you to say what (most) guys think since I'm one, and hang around male friends since I'm born.


I'm a guy and I have guy friends, so I'm going to say that's _not _what they think. Since being part of a certain group is enough of a qualification to speak for them as a whole, it means _I'm_ right!


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

I am dude and I don't want a 100% submissive woman, shits boring. Not saying but I'm juss saying dontcha know ya? anyway back on topic.


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

redScorpion said:


> I was just saying that the "real" men love "strong" and "independant" women propaganda is generally found in women magazines (articles written by women who tells other women how men think) and on TV.
> 
> And even if I can't speak for all men, I'm in a better position than you to say what (most) guys think since I'm one, and hang around male friends since I'm born.


Oh, you're back? :dry:

Same song, different verse ...


----------



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

neptunesky said:


> Well, look who is back!
> 
> So good to see you back, Mr Scorpion.



Thank you sky ! 

Red can lose battles but do not lose the war. haha :wink:


----------



## Martini (Dec 9, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Actually your bias because of your personal insecurities doesn't put you in a good position at all to say what most men want. Its also telling that you skip over replying to anyone else in this thread in order to only troll my responses.


I'm gonna go full ENTJ here and say this: it's the insecure idiot men like the OP who ruin it for the rest of us.

OP, go grow some balls so that you can man up and handle rejection from women, and come back when you are ready not to tell people how to behave, especially in the area you seem to lack experience.

OP, if you started this thread just to cause a controversy for the sake of it, you're still an idiot.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

redScorpion said:


> Guys (and women) are brainwashed since childhood since the feminist era. But in reality the best working marriages are the traditional ones, not the "liberated"-feminist-hollywood ones.


Provide evidence that the "feminist era" has brainwashed people. Provide statistics on the success of traditional marriages in comparison to nontraditional marriages - oh, and you might want to define traditional and nontraditional before you look for those.. and then you might want to make sure that the statistics are in accordance with those definitions of traditional and nontraditional. 

Its also going to be a bit hard for you to explain exactly what the "feminist era" is - seeing as it will be hard to draw a line between that, and women's rights - after that, you can then try to prove the brainwashing bit.

Now after you complete these tasks, and assuming you come close to proving any semblance of a "point" that you may think you have - you are going to need to account for the exceptions - and give reasons for why those exceptions exist. 

Or you could just keep idly making misogynistic claims that hold no water. See: your personal preference =/= inherent truth in humanity.


----------



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> So this "we" thing.. there is some kind of hivemind for men, and they can't think independently? One already posted in this thread saying he doesn't think that way - yet you are still insisting on this. Interesting.


Guys are not as complicated as women. We are very likely. So that's why I say "we" because I know most guys think the same way, I don't know for women, but guys we are very likely to think and act the same way. And that's kinda funny.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

redScorpion said:


> No at all, that's what feminists tell you. And even if we would admire them, we wouldn't want to date them, period.


You are trying your hardest to be the anointed representative of the male sex. You are failing at it. It will only get worse. I am a feminist, and my boyfriend is a feminist. What do you know about the Feminist movement? its history and its aims? feminist theory? I can tell that your view of Feminism is informed by a bunch of ahistorical assumptions and general ignorance rooted in a traditionalist mindset that views emancipatory movements with suspicion, in your case, when they are aimed at the empowerment of women (who are supposedly meant to be submissive just to find a place in men's lives and remain subservient to them for their own good ). 

My bf has always told me that he admires and honours my power, independence, determination, will-power and courage. All very "manly" qualities, you'd think. Sensible and confident men who have caught up with the times do not hold your outdated views. A man who tries to douse my inner flame and shows anything less than the utmost respect for my strength is not worth a second of my time. I am realizing even more how fortunate I am to have an independent-thinking, progressive-minded partner who supports, loves and values my strong personality. He is just as strong, determined, brave, assertive as I am; just in case you wanted to make a comment along the lines of him being a henpecked partner that I whipped around and kept in line...feminist bitch that I am. *Laugh*

I'll have more to say after I have seen the other videos. Wait till I get to the crude generalizations about black women.

P.S. I didn't realize we were on Page 3. I just went back to see your comments RedScorpion. What the hell is a "real man"? Get back to me on that, and we'll go from there. I am looking fwd to more stereotypical crap. My nearly 7 feet tall martial artist bf would more than fit the stereotype of a "real man" (as much as I hate to engage these stereotypes), and he loves my strength as described above and would not want things any other way. Btw, strong woman does not equal cruel bitch. A strong woman can be driven and independent, as well as kind and loving.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Even though the whole OP is innane and ridiculous, the part I found most offensive was the bit about black women. You're completely ignoring western beauty ideals, societal biases, and many other aspects that affect African American women. You can't categorize women of one ethnicity as all having the same personality, nor can you point to a single cause for why they are single.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

redScorpion said:


> Guys are not as complicated as women. We are very likely. So that's why I say "we" because I know most guys think the same way, I don't know for women, but guys we are very likely to think and act the same way. And that's kinda funny.


So you are telling me that "most guys think the same way."

And again, I still see you skipping over everyone else's posts just to troll me with these absurd remarks.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

redScorpion said:


> Guys are not as complicated as women.


Just because you're a simpleton doesn't mean every other person possessed of a Y chromosome is as well.



> We are very likely. So that's why I say "we" because I know most guys think the same way, I don't know for women, but guys we are very likely to think and act the same way.


Maybe you know a few other men with outdated cultural standards. Maybe it's more comfortable for you to convince yourself that this is actually the norm, and to accuse anyone else who thinks differently of being "brainwashed by *insert pop culture element here*", instead of confronting these opposing viewpoints and re-evaluating your own. But that would put your own narrow minded world view in jeopardy.

Not all of one group of people think, act and believe the same things. Not all of them have had the same life experiences. You don’t speak for all of them. You just speak for yourself, and you fucking stutter. And please, don't count me among one of _your people_. And don't even think of trying to speak on my behalf.



> And that's kinda funny.


There's something funny in this thread alright. But it's not what you think.


----------



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

Martini said:


> This is absurd...and I thought INTPs were supposedly good at remaing neutral and objective. Perhaps not this one.
> 
> I have my fair share of dating experience, and it really comes down to each woman. Some are submissive, some are more dominant than others. But, every woman also comes with her own set of charms to love for, and i could not care less about how submissive she is, as long as she does not run on extremes - a yes-woman and a domineering bitch are both rejects.
> 
> ...


I'm just saying that in heterosexuals relationships I (and most men) like to see women as weaker, kind, etc... 

Of the charm of each woman is individually-based, but the "submissive" is clearly more feminine that the feminist one. And as men we like feminine women, don't we ?

And most women that I've dated were extraverted, non-submissive like, but If want a serious long-term relationships (with kids and all), I don't see myself with them.


----------



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Actually your bias because of your personal insecurities doesn't put you in a good position at all to say what most men want. Its also telling that you skip over replying to anyone else in this thread in order to only troll my responses.


I'm not insecure, I'm just saying how men see and like feminine women. And how beautiful you are, you would be perfect if you would be a little submissive and nice. :wink:


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't we already have a joke thread somewhere? :dry:
I showed this to my SO. He giggled. When he was finally able to keep a straight face again, he looked me dead in the eye and said, "If you thought like that, I'd vomit."
Some of us are capable of healthy, adult relationships in which there is mutual respect, encouragement, and honor. 

There is nothing wrong with being a housewife. It's a career, and many women excel in it. The problem lies in thinking that taking care of the home is in any way a subservient role. That kind of thinking devalues women, and it has been devaluing women for generations upon generations.
Sure, there are men who want subservient women, but who the hell wants that kind of man?


----------



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

Proteus said:


> I'm a guy and I have guy friends, so I'm going to say that's _not _what they think. Since being part of a certain group is enough of a qualification to speak for them as a whole, it means _I'm_ right!


So you're telling me that you and your friends like "ballsy" women that want money, carrer, that hate kids and marriage, don't want to be a housewife and a good mother for your future kids ? Stop ...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

redScorpion said:


> I'm not insecure, I'm just saying how men see and like feminine women. And how beautiful you are, you would be perfect if you would be a little submissive and nice. :wink:


It would be an absolute waste for someone like me to submit to someone like you. That is why the whole idea is absurd. Just because I am a female doesn't mean I should waste my potential in order to play second fiddle to someone less competent in general.


----------



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

Humilis Curator said:


> I am dude and I don't want a 100% submissive woman, shits boring. Not saying but I'm juss saying dontcha know ya? anyway back on topic.


I never said 100% percent, but still a feminine submissive side.


----------



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

sts06 said:


> Oh, you're back? :dry:
> 
> Same song, different verse ...


Yeah I'm back, but I've posted videos so people can see I'm not sexist, mysogintic and that I'm not a minority thinking that way.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

redScorpion said:


> Thank you sky !
> 
> Red can lose battles but do not lose the war. haha :wink:


"War" - interesting outlook on the situation. Duly noted, as well.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Being a housewife (I respect them a great deal) does not automatically make a woman submissive to a man. There are plenty of dominant and assertive housewives around. Feminine does not have to equal child-bearing house-wife, and child-bearing house wives don't have to be submissive. You see your assumption jumps?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

redScorpion said:


> Yeah I'm back, but I've posted videos so people can see I'm not sexist, mysogintic and that I'm not a minority thinking that way.


I fail to see the logic here. Posting videos means that you aren't a misogynist? I can also point out a lot of videos that represent non-majority thinking. When I asked you to provide any actual valid evidence you could not. The sources of the videos are not reliable.


----------



## redScorpion (Oct 13, 2010)

Martini said:


> OP, go grow some balls so that you can man up and handle rejection from women, and come back when you are ready not to tell people how to behave, especially in the area you seem to lack experience.


I did get rejections from women so what ? The last serious relationship I've got was kinda submissive, and she dumped me. I wasn't mature enough and she wanted "very" serious stuff and engagement. I said I'm 19 I don't wanna stop living and give my freedom at 19 you know. I wanna settle down when I'll be 30 or 35.



> OP, if you started this thread just to cause a controversy for the sake of it, you're still an idiot.


There's no controversy dude, it's just the way most guys see feminine women. And women should know that. But I'm sure there already do.


----------



## SpaceCadette (Apr 29, 2010)

*vomits at the ridiculousness of this incompetent male*


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

redScorpion said:


> There's no controversy dude, it's just the way most guys see feminine women. And women should know that. But I'm sure there already do.


I'm still not sure why it's so incredibly important to you that every single male in the world is shown to agree with you and that every single woman in the world should therefore become submissive. Why can't you enjoy the women you like and other men enjoy the different type of women they like? Are you worried that there are no 'submissive' women left or won't be when you get to what you see as marriage age?


----------

